# XXIe siècle - prononciation



## muycuriosa

Bonsoir à tous,

     Je me demande comment on prononce 'XXIe siècle'. Est-ce avec la nasale comme dans 'un' ou est-ce avec [y] comme dans 'une'?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Katoussa

vingt-et-unième siècle

se prononce comme 'une' 

Katoussa.


----------



## muycuriosa

Merci beaucoup, Katoussa!


----------



## Fred_C

On prononce obligatoirement le T de vingt et un.
[vε~.te.y.'njεm]


----------



## Rouleau

Comment exprime-t'on dans le langue parlé cette siècle? "Deux-mille-et-un-ième?" "Deux-mille-unième?" Je ne sais pas.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Rouleau,

Ce (pas _cette_, siècle est masculin) est le vingt-et-unième.


----------



## Jab'

On écrit "au XXIe siècle" et on dit "au vingt-et-unième siècle".

Et c'est "un" siècle (masculin)


----------



## mec_américain

vingt et unième (sans traits d'union, n'est-ce pas *Jab'?*)

unième se prononce comme "une" + ième, pas "un" + ième, *Rouleau*


----------



## Jab'

J'en sais rien s'il faut des traits d'union ou pas 

A vrai dire, avec la nouvelle ortographe, je ne suis plus sûr de rien...et vu que cette règle des traits d'union rentre dans la catégorie des règles lesplus inutiles du monde, j'avoue ne pas vraiment y faire attention.


----------



## wildan1

_*vingt-et-unième*, selon Wikipédia :_

*Nouvelle orthographe (dite de 1990) *

On écrit les numéros composés avec des traits d'union entre chaque élément (exemple : _vingt-et-un-mille-trois-cent-deux_).

La nouvelle orthographe est non-ambigüe ; ainsi distingue-t-on : _mille-cent-vingt-septième_ (1127e) de _mille-cent-vingt septièmes_ (1120/7) 
Ou encore : _vingt et un tiers_ (20 + 1/3) de _vingt-et-un tiers_ (21/3)


----------



## Jab'

Euh oui, wildan1, mais il y a une nouvelle ortographe depuis cette année aussi 

Enfin, ceci dit, merçi de me donner raison


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

wildan1 said:


> _*vingt-et-unième*, selon Wikipédia :_
> 
> *Nouvelle orthographe (dite de 1990) *[...]


Voilà encore qui peut distinguer les anciens des modernes ! 
Mais comme c'est plus simple, je vais essayer de mettre des traits d'union partout sur les numéraux composés.


----------



## geostan

N'en déplaise aux réformateurs de l'orthographe, j'emploie les traits d'union avec les nombres composés à une exception près, avant et après *et*.

vingt et un, vingt-deux, quatre-vingt-treize.

C'est assez simple, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

geostan said:


> N'en déplaise aux réformateurs de l'orthographe, j'emploie les traits d'union avec les nombres composés à une exception près, avant et après *et*. [...]


J'avais appris la même règle. Les temps changent...


----------



## Nicomon

Nous sommes nombreux à avoir appris les règles avant 1990. 

Je n'approuve pas toutes les réformes, mais la simplicité de celle-là « m'arrange ». 



> Toutefois, le Conseil supérieur de la langue française, dans ses rectifications de l’orthographe, a proposé de simplifier les choses. Selon ces propositions, on peut aussi mettre des traits d’union entre tous les éléments, qu’ils soient ou non inférieurs à cent *et qu’ils soient ou non liés par et*. Selon la nouvelle orthographe, on écrira par exemple : _cent-trente-cinq_, _deux-mille-huit-cent-vingt-quatre_, _soixante-et-onze_, _*vingt-et-un-mille-six-cent-deux*_, _un-million-cent_, _quatre-centième_ (400e), _quarante-et-un tiers_ (41/3). Source (on y trouve les anciennes règles... pas toujours faciles à maîtriser)


 J'écrirais peut-être _vingt et un_ (comme je l'ai appris) s'il n'y avait rien ensuite. 
À l'œil, je préfère _vingt-et-unième siècle_ - avec traits d'union - comparez, ici. 


Jab' said:


> On écrit "au XXIe siècle".


 Idéalement... en *petites capitales* avec le *e* en exposant/lettre supérieure, si notre logiciel le permet.


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> Je n'approuve pas toutes les réformes, mais la simplicité de celle-là « m'arrange ».


Bof… _Million_ étant un substantif, je trouve parfaitement absurde de mettre un trait d'union dans _un-million_ ou _un-million-cent_… Quoi qu'il en soit, la question d'origine portait sur la prononciation, alors les traits d'union, on s'en tamponne ! 


> Idéalement... en *petites capitales* avec le *e* en exposant/lettre supérieure, si notre logiciel le permet.


Idéalement en lettres supérieures et non en exposant puisque les caractères sont placés trop haut dans ce dernier cas…


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> Bof… _Million_ étant un substantif, je trouve parfaitement absurde de mettre un trait d'union dans _un-million_ ou _un-million-cent_


 Tu as raison. Mais bon... je ne fais pas souvent de chèques de ce montant. Il était surtout question de vingt*-*et*-*un. 


> Idéalement en lettres supérieures et non en exposant puisque les caractères sont placés trop haut dans ce dernier cas…


 Bien compris. Je croyais que les termes étaient synonymes.


----------

